# solved - sdhci module broken?

## pholthau

I don't know why but my MMC/SD Card Reader stopped working. After inserting a sd card the following appears in dmesg:

```

mmc0: new high speed SD card at address f570

mmcblk0: mmc0:f570 SD02G 1966080KiB

 mmcblk0:<3>mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 0

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 0

mmc0: Got data interrupt 0x00200000 even though no data operation was in progress.

sdhci: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============

sdhci: Sys addr: 0x2289f08a | Version:  0x00000200

sdhci: Blk size: 0x00007200 | Blk cnt:  0x00000006

sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000033

sdhci: Present:  0x01ff0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000006

sdhci: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000

sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000007

sdhci: Timeout:  0x00000008 | Int stat: 0x00000003

sdhci: Int enab: 0x00ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x00ff00fb

sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001

sdhci: Caps:     0x01e021a1 | Max curr: 0x00000040

sdhci: ===========================================

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932032

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 491504

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932032

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 491504

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932144

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 491518

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932144

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 491518

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 0

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 8

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 1

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0, logical block 0

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 0

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932152

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932152

mmcblk0: error 2 transferring data

end_request: I/O error, dev mmcblk0, sector 3932152

mmc0: Got data interrupt 0x00200000 even though no data operation was in progress.

sdhci: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============

sdhci: Sys addr: 0x0bca2006 | Version:  0x00000200

sdhci: Blk size: 0x00007200 | Blk cnt:  0x00000006

sdhci: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000033

sdhci: Present:  0x01ff0000 | Host ctl: 0x00000006

sdhci: Power:    0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000

sdhci: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:    0x00000007

sdhci: Timeout:  0x00000008 | Int stat: 0x00000003

sdhci: Int enab: 0x00ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x00ff00fb

sdhci: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001

sdhci: Caps:     0x01e021a1 | Max curr: 0x00000040

sdhci: ===========================================

```

The device:

```

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

```

Is the kernel module broken? The card works in my mobile phone...

----------

## pholthau

anyone?

----------

## pholthau

the problem vanished after downgrading hal and hal-info to version 

[I--] [  ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 (0)

mysterious...

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *pholthau wrote:*   

> the problem vanished after downgrading hal and hal-info to version 
> 
> [I--] [  ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618 (0)
> 
> [I--] [  ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 (0)
> ...

 

double checked the versions?

having here the same problem with exact these versions installed (or problem seems to be related with something other)

what kernel do you use?

----------

## pholthau

I am using gentoo-sources 2.6.23-r5 on ~amd64.

Still have the above mentioned versions of hal/hal-info installed.

I have package masked hal, but after today's sync a newer version seems to be needed. I will try to install the new version and report back...

----------

## pholthau

Successfully updated...

SD Card works with:

[I--] [ ~] app-misc/hal-info-20071030 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 (0)

The problem seems to be located elsewhere...

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

I think it's kernel related   :Confused:  I'm using kamikaze-sources-2.6.23-r5 and with latest zen-sources-2.6.24_rc6-r0 I get a lot of trouble, using sdhci.  :Sad: 

As soon as I have some time, I'll give gentoo-sources a chance   :Laughing: 

----------

